# uh oh



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i think i fed my betta too much. he is getting a little fat. i guess i just wont feed him for a couple days. he has been extremely active and he has been eating well and i got a little excited so i let him eat a little too much. i just noticed how fat he is getting. oh well. he is still active and pooping also so i am not worried about him being constipated or anything. just fat and happy. its not a huge deal i will just put him on a diet for a few days. haha.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

I've seen a lot of variations on how much to feed bettas. I was doing a daily feeding of a small amount of flakes, and recently switched to a every other day feeding.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

oh i see. i was doing it randomly and just feeding him whenever i wanted to. i got too over excited about him liking to eat now. oh well i may or may not get back onto every day schedules


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

feed betta at least 2 - 3 different types of food per week, and actualy feed small doseages twice a day. Once in the morning and once at night


----------



## krazykid90 (Sep 26, 2005)

A betta's stomach isn't much bigger than their eye, so keep that in mind when you feed them. I've always fed my boys three times a day, just small little portions, and they seem to enjoy that. I've had a few that got constipated easily if they had too many blood worms 

If they seem to be bloated because they are eating too much, then you should probably fast them for a day because they may be constipated. Maybe take a small pea and take off the outer husk. You can then use a tooth pick to feed him a small bit of the pea. That might help things run through him.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hope your bettas tummy goes down soon..


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

he wasnt constipated he just over ate. he is fine now. he poops enough. once or twice a day. and he is very healthy now. very active.


----------

